# Para onde foi o vento ??



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 14:17)

Não sei se sou fui o único a reparar, mas desde 2005 o vento no Outono Inverno e Primavera desapareceu e explodiu ou alguns casos intenseficou-se em forma de nortada no Verão.

Eu lembro-me de um Inverno em 1999 quando eu andava no 5ºano de nos terem mandado embora, porque vinha aí uma frente fria, então nessa noite fez muito vento mesmo muito.

Hoje em dia quando as frentes se estão a aproximar já não faz o vento de outros tempos, tal como é raro aparecer vento excepto no Verão, a mim ensinaram-me que o vento puxa a chuva, mas agora já não é bem assim.


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2008 às 14:53)

Concordo que sem ser no Verão,quase não se sente vento e parece-me que há uns anos havia mais..aquelas chuvas,principalmente no Outono vinham quase sempre ligadas a grandes vendavais! 
 Sobre o Verão não notei um aumento da nortada,porque antes de 2003 e daquele Verão fora de série a nortada parecia ser sempre um facto consumado nas tardes de praia,e agora nos ultimos tempos nem sempre acontece..pelo menos na zona do litoral Oeste( zona centro ) não tenho reparado que o vento tenha aumentado


----------



## mesq (18 Out 2008 às 20:10)

Uma observação relacionada: reparo também que era normal que o território português fosse atingido pelas superfícies frontais "em cheio", enquanto hoje é atingido sobretudo pelos braços inferiores dessas superfícies...


----------



## Pico (18 Out 2008 às 21:40)

Daqui a nada estamos a levar com uma em sima... o inverno vem chegando

e já agora aproveito para dizer que a dita nortada que se virifica sobre tudo no litoral, tem origem num gradiente térmico, e os ventos fortes que derrubam arvores geralmente têm origem em gradientes de pressão


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 22:08)

Eu já li estudos em revistas em que o factor que mais levava há não construção de éolicas era mesmo devido há falta de vento no Inverno, pois muitos cientistas afirmavam e afirmam que o vento se está a reduzir cada vez mais em Portugal, devido ás aglutinações anticiclónicas.


----------



## Pico (18 Out 2008 às 23:27)

dá uma vista de olhos aqui http://www.cgul.ul.pt/docs/PauloCostaMSc.pdf 
paginas:
93
99 a 112

principalmente


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 23:35)

Pico disse:


> dá uma vista de olhos aqui http://www.cgul.ul.pt/docs/PauloCostaMSc.pdf
> paginas:
> 93
> 99 a 112
> ...



Isso é um estudo feito no tempo dos Afonsinhos, no qual ainda fazia vento, se calhar se o fizessem agora seria mais giro


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2008 às 23:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu já li estudos em revistas em que o factor que mais levava há não construção de éolicas era mesmo devido há falta de vento no Inverno, pois muitos cientistas afirmavam e afirmam que o vento se está a reduzir cada vez mais em Portugal, devido ás aglutinações anticiclónicas.



Isso não é verdade, Mário!
O índice de produtividade eólica nacional, entre 1 de Janeiro e 30 de Junho do ano decorrente foi de 1,03. O que é que isto significa? Significa que ao nível de média, a intensidade do vento utilizada pelas eólicas portuguesas foi de 103%.
Apesar das eólicas não estarem em todo o lado, podemos de modo grosseiro dizer que os valores de intensidade do vento no primeiro semestre do ano foram perfeitamente normais, ou até ligeiramente acima do normal.

É verdade que o vento de componente oeste/sudoeste (aquele que nos traz chuva em abundância), tem andado escasso. Mas conta os dias em que o vento sopra de Nordeste. Temos assistido a uma mudança de padrão do vento. Vento há, não sopra é do mesmo sitio.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2008 às 19:09)

Mais uma vez, o vento foi-se embora, foi vento de pouca dura 

Mas pelo menos este ano, no dia 28 de Outubro já tivemos vento a niveis normais de Outono/Inverno  agora é apenas nuvens e muito humidade.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Nov 2008 às 19:57)

yah eu nesse dia tive o record de vento meteopt xD
As eolicas parecem me muito viaveis as localizacoes sao sempre em sitios ventos onde existe sempre mt vento.
Um sitio aqui em lisboa onde dava pra tere ventoinhas e o parque urbano tem sempre boas medias de vento. so que quem la vai basta olhar em frente o o monte serves ( 351 metros de altura ) vialonga; está cheio de eolicas


----------

